# NotePerformer Long notes getting softer override



## Wegg (Jan 15, 2020)

I've just started using NotePerformer with Sibelius. I understand that in performance musicians will "come off a long note" once having attacked it. This NotePerformer does. However sometimes you don't want this. Particularly at the end of a piece with a long loud chord. You want the full force of the chord right up until the end. With NotePerformer this is not the case. It's as if the Brass and wind are running out of breath. Does anyone have a work around for this? Or can anyone suggest something I'm doing wrong.

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Wallander (Jan 16, 2020)

Wegg said:


> I've just started using NotePerformer with Sibelius. I understand that in performance musicians will "come off a long note" once having attacked it. This NotePerformer does. However sometimes you don't want this. Particularly at the end of a piece with a long loud chord. You want the full force of the chord right up until the end. With NotePerformer this is not the case. It's as if the Brass and wind are running out of breath. Does anyone have a work around for this? Or can anyone suggest something I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jonathan


If it's at the end of the score, you would normally mark it crescendo, with a hairpin. E.g. *ff<fff*, or simply *ff<*. NotePerformer will respect that.


----------

